# Tired of Nakedness



## dharmamama (Sep 19, 2004)

Ok, I am getting really tired of being surrounded by little naked people all day. I'm tired of seeing my kids fiddling with their genitals (I send them off to their rooms to do this in private when I see them, but I don't even want to see them in the first place!), I'm tired of seeing my son's erections, I'm tired of turning around and seeing butts in my face while the kids crawl around next to me, I'm tired of having to stop and wait for the kids to put pants on when I just want to run out and grab something from the car ... I'm just tired of nakedness.

I have no problem with nakedness. I'm not a prude. I'm just tired of seeing naked kids ALL THE TIME. If we are not going somewhere, the kids are naked.

I don't want to make a big deal out of something that's not a big deal, but would it be too much for me to just tell the kids that we get up and get dressed every day? They can wear whatever clothes they want. I don't care, and I don't interefere with their choices. I just don't want to see little butts and penises and vaginas anymore! :LOL

Namaste!


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

I don't have any advice to offer you since I'm sitting here with barely a teeshirt on (just enough to convince DD to forget about nursing for a few minutes) but I LOVE the image of all those little naked butts running around you.

Jen


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Freeze your home. The kids will get cold and want clothes on. At least it will be a break for a little while. I did this a few times this past winter, just so I could see my girls in new outfits :LOL


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Think of all the laundry you don't have to do!!


----------



## L.J. (Nov 20, 2001)

Can you plan an outing first thing in the morning so everyone has to get dressed to go and then just keep them in clothes the rest of the day?


----------



## nicole lisa (Oct 27, 2004)

The freezing the house down wouldn't work here - DS wears nothing in our house all winter when DP and I are in wolly sweaters and slippers and curled up on the couch in blankets. We have an old and incredibly energy inefficient and cold in winter, sweltering in summer house and DS still doesn't get dressed.

Of course I am sitting here in just a tank - it's so freaking hot right now- so I'm one to talk. :LOL


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

:

Have you told them to put clothes on? This might work!


----------



## slightly crunchy (Jul 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom*
Freeze your home. The kids will get cold and want clothes on. At least it will be a break for a little while. I did this a few times this past winter, just so I could see my girls in new outfits :LOL

:LOL
ROTFL at this thread! I rather love being next to my little naked newborn, but could use a respite from the 3 year old's butt in my face when I'm sitting on the couch having a snack!









If only freezing the house would work! Ds seems to be impervious to extremes of temperature in his quest for continuous nudity.


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

I was thinking the exact same thing earlier this evening! You read my mind. :LOL What irks me is that it takes so darn long to get ready to go anywhere, even just checking the mail. I don't have any suggestions, just here to commiserate. And even if we get dressed in the morning to go somewhere, as soon as we are home, the clothes come off, so that doesn't work here.


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

:LOL I'm right there with you! My ds prefers to be naked, and he asks if dd can be naked, too. She loves life without her diaper, but I'm getting tired of cleaning up poopy messes. Somehow, I wound up with poop in my hair and smeared across my nightshirt this morning.

We keep several superhero costumes around, and ds is more willing to put those on than regular clothes. We don't even bother with underwear under the costumes. The neighbors must think we're nuts, but Spiderman usually goes out to get the mail.


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

ok, i am feeling like a doof. my son is the same age as yours but i can't tell when he has erections...blissfully ignorant?


----------



## Proudmom (May 8, 2003)

DS loves to be naked. It normally doesn't bother me. Lately he even strips off his clothes when he goes outside. He has started using the potty, so being naked helps the process. Of course if he isn't naked he is doing 15 costume changes in the day. Today DH commented that he knew we clean his bottom pretty well, but he still didn't want ds' naked butt on his pillow :LOL

Interested in the suggestions people have...


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

What about having a designated naked time? and the rest of the time they must at least wear underpants?


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ebethmom*
:LOL I'm right there with you! My ds prefers to be naked, and he asks if dd can be naked, too. She loves life without her diaper, but I'm getting tired of cleaning up poopy messes. Somehow, I wound up with poop in my hair and smeared across my nightshirt this morning.

We keep several superhero costumes around, and ds is more willing to put those on than regular clothes. We don't even bother with underwear under the costumes. The neighbors must think we're nuts, but Spiderman usually goes out to get the mail.


:LOL I am laughing so hard at this...

I like to get everybody in a new diaper and clothes before we go out somewhere. I am ok with just a diaper, since it's hot- but dd likes to run around in the buff lately.

I think you should just tell them to get dressed


----------



## spsmom (Jun 19, 2004)

i think you're just jealous because you don't get to be naked all day!

i know i am!

all kidding aside, i know what you mean. my problem with nakedness is that small children don't always wipe so well and the though of that sitting on my couch grosses me out! other than, i guess i could care less if ds is naked or not. he's my nature boy! well, except he can't be in the front because our neighbor across the street is a registered sex offender and his target was a young boy.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I am SO with you!! 4 years of nakedness is just too much. We can't even take spontaneous pictures because the place we develop them was starting to give us funny looks after developing roll after roll of naked kid pictures







The boys are always wrestling around and I am tired of seeing naked bums every time I turn around. My toddler gets so mad when we need to get him dressed to go shopping or something. They are always dancing naked in front of our very large front window (providing a great view to all the traffic on the very busy street in front of our house). Going out takes SO LONG!!! 3 kids to clothe (2 of whom run away). Naked it just fine, but c'mon, enough already!!


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

We pretty much told ds1 that he had to at least wear underwear around the house when he was just under 4yo. The nakedness you describe was starting to wear on us as well!

He often likes to sleep naked, runs around naked after his bath and sometimes in different spurts during the day. But overall, we insist on at least some underwear!


----------



## dharmamama (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks, everyone. I'm glad to know that I am not the only one who is getting tired of little naked butts. I don't even know why it bothers me, but it does.

As soon as we get home, the clothes come off and we have a trail of clothes from the front door to the refrigerator because my kids' second favorite thing in the world (first is being naked) is having snacks. Even when we put clothes on, they don't stay on long. I guess I have to decide whether I'm willing to INSIST that they stay clothed.

Tug, my son is not circumcized, and to me this makes it easier to tell when he has an erection. He looks well-hung to me anyway (probably because I am not used to seeing uncircumcized penises) and when he has an erection, he definitely sticks straight out! It's impossible not to notice. My daughter has said before, "Momma! Look at Aubie's PENIS! It's STICKING OUT!!" She wanted to feel it once to see what was making it stick out!! Usually I send my son to use the potty when that happens, and when he's done he's in a more normal position. :LOL

Namaste!


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

definite naked times seems like a good idea. we do what we call "naked boy" after bath at night, after pottying in the a.m., and when swimming in the baby pool. usually, that avoids the fiddling with the genitals issue because he is doing something else -- running around saying goodnight and picking out the toy to go to bed, eating breakfast, or playing in the pool.

i think the fiddling is what would annoy me the most. and i definitely agree about the sitting around on things naked. we've gotten skidmarks. ugh!

ds is also uncircumcised so it must just be size...or my cluelessness.









good luck in getting 'em back in clothes sometimes!


----------



## shelly74 (Jun 4, 2005)

my boys 2yr are always naked also at the beach and in backyard pool and at home.
i am a little tired of cleaning floors or carpets ........but they are little so not a big problem for me.within 2 years it lasts!
it is quite funny to see their little tushies crawling around ah the joys of toddlerhood















and they are very kissable and eatable!!!(don't say i am crazi plz







)
bye shelly74


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

Just ... be prepared. Ds is 6 and I'm pretty tired of the nudity too, but I gave up on it as a battle when I found out how much power struggle it involves to get a kid dressed if they want to be naked! Avoiding unneccessary power struggles is a cornerstone of my parenting strategy (and my sanity!) so I gave it up.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Sigh....Our big problem is that we are moving in with the inlaws next month, so constant nudity might become more of an issue. Its not that they mind *some* nakedness, but I doubt they will like non-stop nudie boys :LOL Right now we are "practicing" wearing clothes for a few hours a day so it won't be such a big adjustment


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

What about garage sale-ing for some cool costumes and dress-up clothes?

Or have them paint/tie dye/whatever some shirts or shorts-if they did it themselves, would they want to wear them?

Or help them build a really cool fort that they want to be in all day so you don't have to see it all the time...









Good luck!


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

We pretty much insist on panties for dd most of the time. She's had a few episodes of dirt & other things irritating her backside, and I usually remind her she doesn't want her bum to get irritated by the carpet, grass, whatever & she needs to wear panties, LOL.


----------



## mirthfulmum (Mar 3, 2003)

Oh I am so tired of the nudity too. Whenever A. gets the chance he's wriggling out of his pants. It wouldn't be so annoying if he didn't spend most of the time fiddling with himself.
I try to encourage him to leave the room if he wants to play with himself but he never does. Mostly I just try to enforce an underwear-on policy... but somedays I'm just too tired to keep up the fight.


----------



## mmmummy (Mar 12, 2005)

i have no advice but plenty of sympathy. my son has recently decided that being naked nearly 24/7 is a wonderful idea. we think otherwise. cant wait until this phase passes,which i hope is quickly. did i mention he is not yet using the potty?? sigh.


----------



## ZachZ (May 8, 2003)

I assume that the people saying that they are just sitting around in "only a tanktop" or "just a t-shirt" aren't completely naked otherwise. :LOL but they may be.

Yes, keeping the home cool helps convince my ds to keep his clothes on... for awhile at least. What unnerves me most about "naked time" is continually worrying about what gift they'll leave you on the floor. If you have hardwood/vinyl/tile flooring, it's not really a big deal to clean, but if you have carpet ...EGADS!

Perfect use of


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Maybe designate one area as okay for them to run around naked in (like the bedrooms)... tell them it is fine if they want to remove all their clothes but only in that one area of the house. In other places they must at least wear underwear/diaper.

You could try starting a "no pants, no service" policy for the kitchen at least.

Good luck.


----------



## Shann (Dec 19, 2003)

I had to smile at this thread ! My boys (now ages 9 and 7) never had a problem being naked, esp. when they were younger. But then nakedness has never been a big issue in our household. We just have never had a problem with it. Both boys always sleep in the nude too. So none of that has ever been a problem for us in any way, shape, or form. I guess what I am saying is that I can't really relate to it being a big deal.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shann*
I had to smile at this thread ! My boys (now ages 9 and 7) never had a problem being naked, esp. when they were younger. But then nakedness has never been a big issue in our household. We just have never had a problem with it. Now in the summer we host naked pool parties at our house, so there are always naked adults and kids around, of both genders and all ages. Both boys always sleep in the nude too. Also, the boys often have co-ed sleepovers, and the girls who stay over with them are often naked too (yes, before you say anything, their parents know and are OK with it). So none of that has ever been a problem for us in any way, shape, or form. I guess what I am saying is that I can't really relate to it being a big deal.









hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm no sleep overs at your house then! lol.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

It's not even the actual NUDITY that bothers me so much as the battle to get them dressed before we go anywhere. One more battle that I just don't need!


----------



## MPJJJ (Oct 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shann*
I had to smile at this thread ! My boys (now ages 9 and 7) never had a problem being naked, esp. when they were younger. But then nakedness has never been a big issue in our household. We just have never had a problem with it. Now in the summer we host naked pool parties at our house, so there are always naked adults and kids around, of both genders and all ages. Both boys always sleep in the nude too. Also, the boys often have co-ed sleepovers, and the girls who stay over with them are often naked too (yes, before you say anything, their parents know and are OK with it). So none of that has ever been a problem for us in any way, shape, or form. I guess what I am saying is that I can't really relate to it being a big deal.

I really think you could get into legal trouble for this.


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

:


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

No kidding. I'm have absolutely no problem with nudity, but that seems....strange to say the least.

ETA: I'm not sure I'm buying this. Seems a little farfetched to me. How many people would have no problem with their girls sleeping naked at someone else house, much less with other boys?


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

:LOL

I just had to share this.

Yesterday, my 2yo ds had just gotten out of the bath and he wasn't dressed yet. He was too busy running around all over the house. I went outside to do something in the garden and he followed me out there. We live on a 1/2 acre, so the neighbors aren't too close. I went about doing what I had to do. In just a few minutes I look up because someone is driving up the street and they stopped in front of my house. I looked at dh and said oh-oh...where's ds? We both looked towards the street, and there he was....butt naked standing in the middle of the street!







Dh went out to retrieve him. The guy in the truck rolled down his window and laughed and said he wished he could get away with that. :LOL


----------



## bob smith. (Sep 28, 2019)

My 28 yr old autistic bro is naked ALL. DAY. LONG. (he had 6 brain surgeries too.) so yes I get tired of it. But when I see him smile and flap his arms and SAY ”butt naked yyyyaaaayyyyy” I just hug and say yes you are. I love him so much.


----------

